# Any agility addicts on here?



## Beardy (Jun 4, 2008)

I took unruly GSD agility training approx 3 yrs ago, it's the best thing we ever did. He loves it & we have quite a few rosettes. He is quite a big boy, but we do manage to beat collies sometimes!


----------



## Guest (Jun 13, 2008)

How do you get in to it? What training does the dog need etc? And what is the best age to start? Also can any dog do it?

I am getting a golden retriever pup and would be interested in doing somehting like that with him.


----------



## Insane (Apr 19, 2008)

I do the classes for fun only I do not complete with Sid and Jess (obviously not with her at the moment). It just fun to be with like minded people and have fun getting your dog to do different courses and the dogs definitely love it - soon as I say 'agility' to them they are in the car.

There is usually training classes around. I got into it because where I took Sid dog training they did it. All breeds can do it but some groups take it very seriously and only like people who want to compete. Oh and usually dog needs to be over 1yrs to start with.


----------



## wooliewoo (May 27, 2008)

My mums papillon -milly loves agility but mum isnt able to do it any more due to her having a stroke. She has got some jumps and tunnel in garden which milly still has a go on. She loves bringing toys for you to throw and she always sniffs the right toy out.


----------



## Beardy (Jun 4, 2008)

Any breed can do agility, it helps if they are obedient when you start. You don't want to start training with a dog that has never been off the lead! You need to find a class, some have huge waiting lists, so you might have to wait a while to join. You can't compete until your dog is at least 18 months old, but the earlier you start training the better. Obviously a puppy would start with walking over jumps (on the ground), definitely no jumping. You can get them used to going through tunnels & also use V shaped training weaves. If you start competing it's great fun, a whole day out talking about dogs, you can't beat it


----------

